# Parallel off of a wall wart



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

Can I run LED arrays in parallel off of a wall wart if the voltage/amperage of the wart is sized for the load?

I am working on upgrading my gargoyles this year and wanted to add some green leds in addition to the current red eyes. If I remember correctly the reds are 1.7v 20ma and the new greens are 2.1v 30ma. I thought it might be easiest to just run the red and green in parallel.


----------



## Atribune (Oct 6, 2008)

with the proper resistors in series with the led's running them in parallel shouldn't be an issue


----------

